# 'Maternity leave' for UK parents through surrogacy starts from today



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

About time too! More info from our blog:

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2015/04/05/maternity-leave-for-surrogacy-starts-today/


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hoorah!!   


Thanks so much Natalie for helping to get this into UK legislation. I'm an IP who will very shortly be benefiting from this and very much appreciate all yours and other hard work


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Big Like dezert72   Congratulations and hope it all goes smoothly.


----------

